# Current Game Plays:  January



## McMurphy (Jan 2, 2005)

What games are you starting the New Year off with? 

This month, I am going to work my way through Star Ocean: Till the End of Time on the PS2.


----------



## Hypes (Jan 2, 2005)

Devoting my gamin time fully to World of Warcraft these days, and it's quite the experience.


----------



## Neon (Jan 2, 2005)

Once I finally get around to buying a new computer I'm definitely going to get Half Life 2.


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 2, 2005)

since world of warcraft isnt out in europe yet i'll be playing prince of persia, but once thats finished, i'll be off to WoW


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 13, 2005)

*And...*

In addition to Star Ocean, I have dived into the past, dusted off the original Nintendo system, and started replaying Dragon Warrior IV. I haven't even seen that game for over a decade. I wonder if it is going to be nearly as good as I remember.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 14, 2005)

NHL 2005, FIFA 2005, and Prince of Persia 2. They all rock


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 18, 2005)

Rediscovering the joys of SMB on the SNES, and attempting to be won-over by Neverwinter Nights (though playing it for more than ten minutes might help).


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 20, 2005)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> Rediscovering the joys of SMB on the SNES, and attempting to be won-over by Neverwinter Nights (though playing it for more than ten minutes might help).


Neverwinter Nights? What kind of game is that, and what is it about? Is that a PC game?


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes it is. It's some D&D game that I've hardly played, so it's a good think it's rented.


----------



## Old Nick (Jan 20, 2005)

X-Men Legends. Me and my brother are doing our best to save the world as we speak.
Also, Smackdown vs Raw is great fun.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 20, 2005)

Old Nick said:
			
		

> X-Men Legends. Me and my brother are doing our best to save the world as we speak.
> Also, Smackdown vs Raw is great fun.


Now, about that X-Men Legends game...

How rpg is the game? I really like the idea of some comic book characters getting rpg treatment after seeing so many anime figures get it. I heard that it is still real time action, so I am a bit confused by the reviews of whether it is truly a rpg game or something more like Guantlet or Diablo.

[Thanks for the game info, Poly. I wish I had access to a computer where I could play some of these PC game....]


----------



## Old Nick (Jan 20, 2005)

Ever played any of the Baldurs Gate games on PS2?
Or perhaps Champions of Norrath?

X-Men legends is pretty much those games, but with different settings and X-Men instead of the elf/dwarf/wizard/barbarian characters.
Might be that the game won't be to fun if you play it alone, but with two (or more) players it's great.


----------



## Leto (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks McMurphy, now I'll think of playing Diablo 2 all day long instead of writing my articles...  

Currently, not playing a lot except some few Sims 2 - to prepare my family for the next extension.


----------

